# World of Warcraft



## FemFeedr (Dec 25, 2006)

I recently found out that at least one very high profile BBW model shares my addiction to World of Warcraft. That made me wonder if there might be others on this board that also play WoW. So those of you that do let us know here.

For those of you that have no idea what I am talking about, go to www.worldofwarcraft.com and poke around. Who knows I might get some of you hooked and we can start a guild. hehe


----------



## Leonard (Dec 26, 2006)

A Size Acceptance WoW guild? That's almost crazy enough to work..

I've never played WoW, mostly because I know if I did I'd get hooked and never do another productive thing in my life. Looks like fun, though.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 26, 2006)

I love my little Orc. She kicks the kind of ass I dream of kicking!
Guess what sugar? lol
You were congratulating me on reaching level 33 yesterday morning, well, congratulate me on level 35 this morning.. I know... That's just insane right?
Believe it or not, I actually manage to keep up with my work. It's a stretch sometimes, but fortunately for me, I make my own hours. I'm fine as long as I have plenty of CandySnacks around!
Yummm! :eat2: 
Love and CandyKisses you sweet darlin!


----------



## missaf (Dec 26, 2006)

Played for a year, got bored, quit playing. Moved on ot better MMOs.

In general, I don't support "societal clique" guilds that unite for reasons of solidarity in MMOs.Whatever floats your boat, though


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a very close fat friend who plays WoW constantly, is in an elite guild, etc. Name starts with an H, ends with an er. 

I tried it, really enjoyed it, but can't find the time to get involved on the level I'd need to be to really get that good/leveled, etc.


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 26, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I love my little Orc. She kicks the kind of ass I dream of kicking!
> Guess what sugar? lol
> You were congratulating me on reaching level 33 yesterday morning, well, congratulate me on level 35 this morning.. I know... That's just insane right?
> Believe it or not, I actually manage to keep up with my work. It's a stretch sometimes, but fortunately for me, I make my own hours. I'm fine as long as I have plenty of CandySnacks around!
> ...



Candy...YOU were the "very high profile model" I was speaking of hon. hehe I did not mention you by name because I respect the privacy of others. :bow: 

Oh....BTW...DAMN YOU!! Level 35 already!?!?! How will I be able to level up and play with you guys if you keep that up!! hehe Still...my level 20 in less than a week....I might just make it.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got a character on a few servers, I'd join!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 26, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> I've never played WoW, mostly because I know if I did I'd get hooked and never do another productive thing in my life.



You won't, 'cause I honestly don't think it lives up to the hype people give it. You'll enjoy it at first, but you'll be smashing the computer table like I was once you get killed for the tenth time within a half-hour period. Imagine the frustration of coming close to killing a high-level monster, only to fail because you were kicked in the back of the head by a GIRAFFE.

But then again, I'm oldschool; I prefer the button-mashing chaos of an arcade-style beat-'em-up. Start yourself with one of the game cards, I think they're good for two months of playing.

If there's anyone who can talk me into getting back in the game, it'd be Candy, so ya just never know where I might turn up with one of my Taurens or Orcs...


----------



## Logan494 (Dec 26, 2006)

missaf said:


> Played for a year, got bored, quit playing. Moved on ot better MMOs.



There is no MMORPG better than WoW RAWR!!!! ok I'm done.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 26, 2006)

FemFeedr said:


> Candy...YOU were the "very high profile model" I was speaking of hon. hehe I did not mention you by name because I respect the privacy of others. :bow:
> 
> Oh....BTW...DAMN YOU!! Level 35 already!?!?! How will I be able to level up and play with you guys if you keep that up!! hehe Still...my level 20 in less than a week....I might just make it.



*giggles* I know you respect my privacy sugar, but I couldn't keep my fingers still. Plus, I posted on my MySpace exactly where any of my fans and friends can come play with me. So it's all good.
I can not deny my new found joy in WoW! OMGeeeeees! I love it almost as much as I love cake!
Yep, lvl 35, and once I get my wind back in me today, no sleep, I'll be pushing further. I'm sure you'll catch up with me eventually darlin'...moving next week may cut me off for a few days. Lord knows I'm gonna be going through withdrawls something fierce, but I know Orgrimmar will be there when I get back. I'm so in love with those drums!
Haaa! Love ya darlin!
BigCandyKisses


----------



## moonvine (Dec 26, 2006)

missaf said:


> Played for a year, got bored, quit playing. Moved on ot better MMOs.



Which ones? I haven't had time to play any online games in several years, sadly. I played EQ for a really long time - 5 or 6 years off and on, but had to quit because I just didnt' have time to do it anymore.



> In general, I don't support "societal clique" guilds that unite for reasons of solidarity in MMOs.Whatever floats your boat, though



What kind of guilds do you support? I'd love to be in something like the Tarsis Shriners, but I don't pkill.

Tarsis Shriners


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> You won't, 'cause I honestly don't think it lives up to the hype people give it. You'll enjoy it at first, but you'll be smashing the computer table like I was once you get killed for the tenth time within a half-hour period. Imagine the frustration of coming close to killing a high-level monster, only to fail because you were kicked in the back of the head by a GIRAFFE.
> 
> But then again, I'm oldschool; I prefer the button-mashing chaos of an arcade-style beat-'em-up. Start yourself with one of the game cards, I think they're good for two months of playing.
> 
> If there's anyone who can talk me into getting back in the game, it'd be Candy, so ya just never know where I might turn up with one of my Taurens or Orcs...



Today is a good day to die... Over and over and over.. Yep, death in Wow can be frustrating, but sometimes in death, we can stumble upon the perfect solution to some very tricky situations.

Of course it's great when you have a tank that's a few levels above you clear every nasty critter out of a room before you resurrect. Ha! How lucky am I?

Honestly, I never had any trouble out of those Giraffes... That's the funniest story. I know it wasn't funny though sugar. Everytime I skin one of those boogers I think of you.

And if you ever decide to give it another go... I'll be waiting for ya! I got it baaaaad for those Taurens..mmm!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 26, 2006)

Wooo now we are talking - I am a WoW addict.

I have 2 level 60s - Countess and Divine
& a little priest named - Zaftig

If any of you are on the Medivh Alliance US Server - look me up 

For those who slammed WoW.. you know not what you speak! It's all about progression - work hard, reap rewards.

Hugs all around,
Heather

On a funnier note - who'd ever think I'd ever tolerate being skinny  - Here is my girl: 

View attachment countess.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Words go here



Screw your pally. My shaman is still better even after 2.0 came out and nerfed the best abilities.


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to hear I am not the only addict. I started with EQ and played that for probably four or five years. I have tried alot of the others, Horizons, Dark Age of Camelot, and City of Heros just to name a few, but WoW has really grabbed my attention. I am now awaiting the upcomming expansion pack...even have the collectors edition on pre-order.

I had no idea you were such an addict, Heather! You and Candy....I knew there had to be alot of true cuties out there playing WoW!

I have a sprinkling of level 60 characters also but my current is my rogue, Shadeheart. You can find him on the Sentinels server.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

DAMN THE ALLIANCE!


FOR THE HORDE!


YEAH i'm a lvl 13 Tauren Warroir

yeah. that means i'm awesome cuz taurens are awesome. basically


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> taurens are awesome



Agreed... except for the fact that they can't hardly run fast.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 26, 2006)

Hordies are a joke - everyone knows that the Alliance is always on top!

Err.. look at AQ openings... battlegrounds.... let's just face it... if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck...

Alliance baby! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hordies are a joke - everyone knows that the Alliance is always on top!



Alliance is made up primarily of whiny, selfish children. Horde characters usually seem to be better at working together.



> Err.. look at AQ openings... battlegrounds.... let's just face it... if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck...



Look at Naxx- which faction took down Kel'Thuzad first?

And battlegrounds?

In the two symmetrical BGs, Horde usually ends up the victor. In AV, the terrain is stacked so heavily in favor of the Alliance that it's a disgusting joke. And why is it that in the even BG's, the Horde wins?

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 26, 2006)

I've never tried it and don't know the first thing about it.

I hope to get into it in the new year.


Dennis


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

taurens do suck at running but when it comes to hittin just run fast as you fuckin can hahaha

its great to have such a great possession of power haha


and yeah the alliance is abunch of whiny people who always attack stuff cuz they are too afraid to do quests.

and they are from my understanding very un kind and very greedy


un like the horde. you will usually get at least 5 silver if you ask for it, i've gotten 10 gold from a lvl 60 tauren.

yeah.

so sorry but the alliance is horrible.


thank God that the blood elfs are on the horde side, cuz there aint no way i'm bein a gay night elf.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

I played for a loooooong time... but being in college... Study time and lack of money forced me off the game. I would get back on now that I have some cash to throw about, but... Warhammer online is coming out, and its predicted to be the WoW killer, so I gotta save for that.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

idk man warhammer is gonna be some fair game thouhg, WoW has 7 million + players.


so yeah good luck to warhammer


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> idk man warhammer is gonna be some fair game thouhg, WoW has 7 million + players.
> 
> 
> so yeah good luck to warhammer



Off the bat, its only going to have Warhammer table top junkies (like me) clinging to it, but like WoW, I think word will spread. its going to be a good fight between the two. Warhammer's supposed to be more pvp, or so I heard.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah it is, its basically like kel' thuzad packed into one game haha, but i still think that WoW will kill warhammer, having the new expansion out soon, most def.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

Thats going to be the fight, the new expansion v. the new game. They don't delete char.'s on WoW, so if warhammer bombs... I can always fall back to... but right now, I'm putting my chips on warhammer only because it will be the new game and underdog. 

besides... I wanna be a goblin  (take'n it to the Dwarves)


----------



## gypsy (Dec 26, 2006)

I know a host of folks that I chat with here can confirm my statement below.

I am a WoW Addict. They're gonna have to pry my dead withered fingers from the a, w, d and s keys. I go to sleep thinking of how I kicked murloc ass from one end of Azeroth to the other. I have both alliance and horde characters, from levels 18-24, currently. I do not, however, have a life. :

WOWA group leader: 'Everyone, this is Dee.'

WOWA group: 'Hi, Dee'

Me: 'Hi everyone. I'm addicted to World of Warcraft. Anyone got a Soul Shard?'


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 26, 2006)

gypsy said:


> Anyone got a Soul Shard?'



Mmm... green rock candy!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone is still playing Diablo II, I have some fighters  

I'm old school.  Or my computer isn't ready for WoW. Whichever you prefer


----------



## JadeRose (Dec 26, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> If anyone is still playing Diablo II, I have some fighters
> 
> I'm old school.  Or my computer isn't ready for WoW. Whichever you prefer



I restarted DiabloII mainly cause mt Warcraft demo ran out. I hope ot get a game card sometime this week. I have my main Charater on Scarlet Cursades (I think that's the name) Saddly it is such a busy server i do have other charaters I am testing out when I can't work on her.


----------



## Durin (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, Heather , Candy that just makes me more amazed at your beauty combined with your nerdy goodness.

I don't play Computer games, can't commit to them. But, everyother week it's pen and paper D&D at a friends house. My Wife plays too which is great.

She's humoring me.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 27, 2006)

Durin said:


> Wow, Heather , Candy that just makes me more amazed at your beauty combined with your nerdy goodness.



The funny thing is that their respective sugar/spice persona's translate into their characters. Between Heather as Alliance and Candy as Horde...

Heather is awesome to do instances with, especially if you're a noob like me. Haven't had the pleasure of playing with Candy, but I've got a soft spot for evil factions and she may run into my Tauren real soon. I may have to buy a gamecard and dust him off...that is...after I reinstall the game and remember what fuckin' server he was on...:doh: 

PS my brother bought me this kickass black hoody with the Horde icon on it as a Christmas gift, so I'm getting the urge to get back in the game.


----------



## maxoutfa (Dec 27, 2006)

GUILDWARS, GUILDWARS, GUILDWARS. That's all I'm going to say. (that and no monthly fee).


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 27, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> GUILDWARS, GUILDWARS, GUILDWARS. That's all I'm going to say. (that and no monthly fee).



You get what you pay for, thats all I'm going to say.  

I tried GW...hell I beta tested GW. It was fun for a little while but ultimatly it just did not hold my attention in any way. As I see it, the only thinkg that *might* pull me away from WoW in the foreseeable future is an MMORPG based on the Stargate universe (which I am a huge fan of) called Stargate Worlds. You can find info about it at www.stargateworlds.com 

In the meantime let me leave you with this bit of WoW humor...

Ballad of a N00b


----------



## -X- (Dec 27, 2006)

Didn't know there were so many people here who played video games (specifically MMOs of course). I never played WoW mainly because I need to upgrade my comp, but I've played FFXI for about 2 1/2 years, and now currently playing PSU.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 27, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> The funny thing is that their respective sugar/spice persona's translate into their characters. Between Heather as Alliance and Candy as Horde...
> 
> Heather is awesome to do instances with, especially if you're a noob like me. Haven't had the pleasure of playing with Candy, but I've got a soft spot for evil factions and she may run into my Tauren real soon. I may have to buy a gamecard and dust him off...that is...after I reinstall the game and remember what fuckin' server he was on...:doh:
> 
> PS my brother bought me this kickass black hoody with the Horde icon on it as a Christmas gift, so I'm getting the urge to get back in the game.



OH I hope you do sugar! The more the merrier!
My character is on the Tanaris server and here is what my girlie looks like.








"FOR THE HORDE!!!!"
Oh and here is a shot of me and Tommy together... We created the first character together and I got to pic what she looked like, so now that I have my own character, he's stuck playing as a girl. *giggles*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 27, 2006)

I have to agree with that you get what you pay for with GuildWars - I beta'd it too and then got it after release... I just couldn't get into it.

Same with EQ2, it was a major disappointment and didn't hold a candle to WoW.

I think the problem with folks who don't "get" WoW is that they didn't progress far enough to see the endgame content, which really does it for me. Give it a try, I dare you!



Fat Hugs,
Heather

P.S. Candy you are officially my evil twin


----------



## AndyF150 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have been playing WOW for a little while. I quit playing for about a year. I just got back into it a couple of weeks ago. I have a lvl 27 Tauren Warrior named Gregirrie on the Suramar server.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 27, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> I have to agree with that you get what you pay for with GuildWars - I beta'd it too and then got it after release... I just couldn't get into it.
> 
> Same with EQ2, it was a major disappointment and didn't hold a candle to WoW.
> 
> ...



I believe it was Ned that dubbed me your evil twin a few years ago Heather. I could be mistaken as the mind has been slipping a bit lately, but I've never forgotten that. I've always admired you and your work, and I'm honored to be considered your evil twin, especially by you.
BigCandyKisses
:kiss2:


----------



## Brian (Dec 27, 2006)

never played wOw before... never wanted to pay the money, but has anyone heard of Runescape? Only costs 5 buck a month, good game...


----------



## dragorat (Dec 27, 2006)

*Never tried WOW but I too am a RuneScape warrior...*


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Dec 27, 2006)

Chalk me up as one of those who's afraid of taking up WoW, lest it suck hours upon hours of my life into oblivion. Warcraft III I'll do, because at least that's match play so there are clear lines of breaking off. But I'm scared of getting hooked into the MMOs. At least Guild Wars is free...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 27, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I believe it was Ned that dubbed me your evil twin a few years ago Heather. I could be mistaken as the mind has been slipping a bit lately, but I've never forgotten that. I've always admired you and your work, and I'm honored to be considered your evil twin, especially by you.
> BigCandyKisses
> :kiss2:



I believe he did - but with me being Alliance and you Horde - we have sealed the deal  

Psst.. I do have a lil tauren girl too... but don't tell anyone


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 28, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> I believe he did - but with me being Alliance and you Horde - we have sealed the deal
> 
> Psst.. I do have a lil tauren girl too... but don't tell anyone





If only they had BBW night elves. *sigh*


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 28, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> I believe he did - but with me being Alliance and you Horde - we have sealed the deal
> 
> Psst.. I do have a lil tauren girl too... but don't tell anyone



I love Taurens! I have a lvl 5 Tauren Druid male. I haven't gotten to work on him much yet, obviously, but I just had to see what it felt like to be a Tauren.
Yep..signed sealed and delivered I'm Horde to the core!
"FOR THE HORDE!!!"

Love and CandyKisses you sexy doll!
:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 28, 2006)

If I watch Homestar Runner videos while playing Kingdom of Loathing, that's kind of like World of Warcraft. At least I like to think so.


----------



## cactopus (Dec 29, 2006)

FemFeedr said:


> I recently found out that at least one very high profile BBW model shares my addiction to World of Warcraft. That made me wonder if there might be others on this board that also play WoW. So those of you that do let us know here.
> 
> For those of you that have no idea what I am talking about, go to www.worldofwarcraft.com and poke around. Who knows I might get some of you hooked and we can start a guild. hehe



If I ever get into it we could look into that. I've never been an online game player. I prefer predictability. I tend to play local LAN games in cooperative fashion (Diablo Lord of Destruction and Neverwinter Nights) or my latest addiction Oblivion IV Elder Scrolls. (This one absorbs many hours of my attention). I've always been nervous about online games because I figured I'd run into player-killers or people who would steal my stuff. I also play in a fashion that is annoying to many online gamers. (I like to wander for hours and explore the scenery without pressure of doing stuff, leveling up, or making combat runs)


----------



## cactopus (Dec 29, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Wooo now we are talking - I am a WoW addict.
> 
> I have 2 level 60s - Countess and Divine
> & a little priest named - Zaftig
> ...



Well one of the most annoying things about Oblivion for me (don't know about WoW) is that all the humanoids are the same size. There is one mod that makes short and tall people but not larger and smaller people. You can endlessly customize the face but not one or two body type clicks? (at least NWN got that one right)

Which reminds me... has anyone seen the WoW Southpark episode? It's thematically relevant.


----------



## cactopus (Dec 29, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> DAMN THE ALLIANCE!
> 
> 
> FOR THE HORDE!
> ...



Zud! ZUD!

Hoo hoo hooo! (yeah I am a fan of the ORIGINALs... thankyou...WC and WC 2...and 3)

..."Fukui-san!" "Yes, go ahead." "What the Iron Troll is doing right now is putting heads in a pot. They have to boil for 20 minutes so the eyes can be used in a second dish, an eye and raspberry sorbet." "Mmmm, Sounds good!"


----------



## cactopus (Dec 29, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> taurens do suck at running but when it comes to hittin just run fast as you fuckin can hahaha
> 
> thank God that the blood elfs are on the horde side, cuz there aint no way i'm bein a gay night elf.



I'd just prefer Undead. In WC3 they were my absolute favorite... meat wagons, death knights, and Arthas oh my!

Are there some of the same things in WC3 available for the Undead in WoW?


----------



## cactopus (Dec 29, 2006)

FemFeedr said:


> You get what you pay for, thats all I'm going to say.
> Stargate universe (which I am a huge fan of) called Stargate Worlds. You can find info about it at www.stargateworlds.com
> Ballad of a N00b



OMG...I'm definitely liking that. I have 8 seasons on DVD so far of SG-1, the movie, and will be starting to collect Atlantis.

I'd love to see more bird head Jaffa.


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 29, 2006)

Heather, just curious, but could you set bigcuties.com up to accept WoW gold as a form of payment? *snickers*

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 29, 2006)

What server is this WoW Guild on? I'd join


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a little late to the party, but here's me.







I hid my name cuz I'm kind of high-profile on my server...I don't like to mix pleasures


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 30, 2006)

Must.... resist... reinstalling...

must... not... lose... soul...

...and $15 dollars per month...


----------



## missaf (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm eagerly awaiting SGWorlds -- so eagerly in fact I can't talk about


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 30, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> You won't, 'cause I honestly don't think it lives up to the hype people give it. You'll enjoy it at first, but you'll be smashing the computer table like I was once you get killed for the tenth time within a half-hour period. Imagine the frustration of coming close to killing a high-level monster, only to fail because you were kicked in the back of the head by a GIRAFFE.
> 
> But then again, I'm oldschool; I prefer the button-mashing chaos of an arcade-style beat-'em-up. Start yourself with one of the game cards, I think they're good for two months of playing.
> 
> If there's anyone who can talk me into getting back in the game, it'd be Candy, so ya just never know where I might turn up with one of my Taurens or Orcs...


then go download winmugen then download characters, stages, and a good screenpack (everything vs everything screenpack holds over 800 characters) one of the best characters for winmugen is OGRE (special version of akuma)


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 30, 2006)

cactopus said:


> Well one of the most annoying things about Oblivion for me (don't know about WoW) is that all the humanoids are the same size. There is one mod that makes short and tall people but not larger and smaller people. You can endlessly customize the face but not one or two body type clicks? (at least NWN got that one right)
> 
> Which reminds me... has anyone seen the WoW Southpark episode? It's thematically relevant.


well if you have the pc version of oblivion go download some mods. there are TONS of FREE mods for the pc version that the X360 will never get.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 1, 2007)

You know what would cause the collapse of society? If someone combined MMORPGs and _online gambling._


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, were it not for the monthly subscription thing, a game like this might not be a bad way to kill some time.

But WoW and the like are for pussies.





Now THERE's a real game.


----------



## Seiger23 (Jan 1, 2007)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Chalk me up as one of those who's afraid of taking up WoW, lest it suck hours upon hours of my life into oblivion. Warcraft III I'll do, because at least that's match play so there are clear lines of breaking off. But I'm scared of getting hooked into the MMOs. At least Guild Wars is free...



Meh its honostly not that addicting =/ hell im in molten core epics (for those of you who dont know- midway equipment gear...not amazing, but good) and I only really log on these days to raid...twice a week, 5 hours at a time.

There isnt much to get addicted to in my opinion.

 oh yeah I forgot to introduce myself :doh:


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 2, 2007)

I've played Starcraft and Unreal Tournament religiously at points in my life. Currently my poison is the Silent Hill series, and those are about the only games that I'm interested in now.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 2, 2007)

SchecterFA said:


> Currently my poison is the Silent Hill series, and those are about the only games that I'm interested in now.



A most delightful poison, I must say. Nothing like watching reality melt before your eyes into some dark, twisted prison of brutal insanity.


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 2, 2007)

I never got to play the original Silent Hill, though. I read somewhere that the PS2 can also play original Playstation games, and I'll have to read into that further.

I've only played the second installment so far, and I'm really aching to play the others.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 2, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> You know what would cause the collapse of society? If someone combined MMORPGs and _online gambling._



Ahh I'd love to collapse in that paradise - sign me up!

Poker and WoW.

There must be a 24 hour restaurant that delivers tho.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 2, 2007)

SchecterFA said:


> I've played Starcraft and Unreal Tournament religiously at points in my life. Currently my poison is the Silent Hill series, and those are about the only games that I'm interested in now.



I haven't tried Silent Hill but I've heard good things. I am just anxiously awaiting the expansion for WoW, so I can't be waivering from my current goods.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 2, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You know, were it not for the monthly subscription thing, a game like this might not be a bad way to kill some time.
> 
> But WoW and the like are for pussies.
> 
> ...



SWG = Two Thumbs Down
I wasted too many hours of my life trying that beta - I am just not a fan of Star Wars movies, games or otherwise. (Hides behind bulletproof shield)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 2, 2007)

Then you shouldn't have started playing. 

_SOMETHING_ must have hooked ya.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahhh.. WoW, now we're talking. I've played since release, I play on Suramar, was in a pretty epic guild called No Quarter, have a couple of 60's, very good times. Can't wait until the expansion comes out.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 2, 2007)

FemFeedr said:


> You get what you pay for, thats all I'm going to say.
> 
> I tried GW...hell I beta tested GW. It was fun for a little while but ultimatly it just did not hold my attention in any way. As I see it, the only thinkg that *might* pull me away from WoW in the foreseeable future is an MMORPG based on the Stargate universe (which I am a huge fan of) called Stargate Worlds. You can find info about it at www.stargateworlds.com
> 
> ...



to my knowledge the Beta for all 3 of the GW games was limited to extended weekend events. Perhaps you were an ALPHA tester? (In most cases the distinction isn't that large, but in this one, with the way Arenanet set up their testing, it's a big deal).

Different strokes fer different folks - in the week I tested WoW I ended up with your assessment - just didn't hold my interest (and let me add that I was hep to Blizzard from Warcraft I - a close friend worked there at the time ) I think they made a wrong turn with Warcraft 3 and have been somewhat stagnant ever since.
Kind of like the Stargate vs just about any sci-fi show that's been cancelled (Bab 5, Firefly, Farscape) all just fond memories while Stargate continues on - funny thing, I just can't hang with that show - tried it when it first came out (enjoyed the movie) and tried it again when the two stars from Farscape made an appearance - my assessment is that the writing leaves much to be desired (but again. that's just my opinion ... as I said, different strokes). 

The beautiful thing is that there are so many choices so we can all find games and shows that appeal to each of us.


----------



## gypsy (Jan 2, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Mmm... green rock candy!



Not only that, but it sucks the life out of your enemies! What more can one ask for??!?!?

That and it summons the Smurf on Steroids. 

I think I am gonna have to make more toons on different servers.....hmmmmm


----------



## gypsy (Jan 2, 2007)

FemFeedr said:


> As I see it, the only thinkg that *might* pull me away from WoW in the foreseeable future is an MMORPG based on the Stargate universe (which I am a huge fan of) called Stargate Worlds. You can find info about it at www.stargateworlds.com



GAME BASED ON STARGATE????????

*drools, then faints* 

Hey... does that mean I can cyber Teal'c? Or have a threesome with him and Daniel?


----------



## gypsy (Jan 2, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Must.... resist... reinstalling...
> 
> must... not... lose... soul...
> 
> ...and $15 dollars per month...



Hmmm, you know it's only $12.95 a month if you sign up for 6 months?


----------



## Caine (Jan 2, 2007)

FINALLY!!! Just finished reading all these posts over the past 20 minutes!!! I'm also the WoW player and the game is just fun, got my own little set of chars my main is 60 right now, and my favorite cry when we down a boss is "LOCKS FTW!" Love my shards and HS' and pets, the other classes have a hard time killing us and mages are pussies when it comes to fighting, it takes like 4 spells and the mage goes down. Best thing I ever did to a mage was drop an infernal on him in a duel right as we started!  

Anyways heres a pic of my precious lock




I love her! Anyways, if anyone wants me, I'm on Frostwolf and always willing to help a friend when asked, especially for low level instances, its fun to just slaughter those guys!

Oh and Candy, Heather? I'm gonna come looking for you two if you play your horde chars on the BG, you goin down gals and I'll be watching for ya on alliance BG! this outa be fun! YAY! Whoda thunk it, hot gorgeous gals like those two playing one the game that has become one of the largest scourges of the internet!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 3, 2007)

Caine said:


> FINALLY!!! Just finished reading all these posts over the past 20 minutes!!! I'm also the WoW player and the game is just fun, got my own little set of chars my main is 60 right now, and my favorite cry when we down a boss is "LOCKS FTW!" Love my shards and HS' and pets, the other classes have a hard time killing us and mages are pussies when it comes to fighting, it takes like 4 spells and the mage goes down. Best thing I ever did to a mage was drop an infernal on him in a duel right as we started!
> 
> Anyways heres a pic of my precious lock
> 
> ...



I haven't tried any of the arenas or battle grounds yet. I'm very curious though. I mean, I am a level 40 Orc Warlock with 4 honor kills under my belt already. I'm not afraid to die, but I am still a noob and learning new things every day. lol
Maybe I will see you there soon. I love a good fight!


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 3, 2007)

it's just great that you all are so into WoW - anything that takes your mind away from the day to day is just fine by me.

However - a couple of you mentioned that you "beta tested" GW - to my knowledge the only beta ANet had were "beta weekend" in the couple of weeks prior to the launch of Prophacies (game 1). 

If you played and responded, then kudos to you - you helped the game develop. 

What I will say, however, is that while you witnessed the game prior to release (warts and all) what it was then, and what it is now, after releasing two sequels are two entirely different things - GW's streaming technology enables them to make massive changes in both content and balancing on the fly, without patches and delays. Every time you load the game you get the latest and greatest.

Now this might not impress you, but I have to ask - what was it that left you unimpressed to begin with? That the henchies seemed to be underpowered for the levels they encountered? That they seemed to have AI IQ's just slightly below room temperature? That the quests seemed Fed-Ex ish? - all that has been addressed, not only in the subsequent releases, but on the fly in the months after release of Game 1.

For those who bought and played Prophacies - try it again now and see if you don't find balancing and questing to be better than what you saw before.

I agree that it's not truly a role playing type game, although you can get your jollies that way by watching your charactor level up (and here there isn't the depth that WoW has, as this is it's main thrust), but I think the combat model and the artwork is superior. Just my opinion (as I think I've stated ad-nauseum).

Final thought - the game you saw if you beta'd is not the game that exists now. Not only can you better control your henchies (if you're playing solo), but with Factions you have heroes to accompany you - each can level up, and have unique skills. 

If you only have time to invest in one game, and you're commited to playing WoW and paying the fee, hey I know that 10-15 bucks a month is small change for your entertainment dollar - but for those who haven't yet sold their soul for a high level WoW charactor - you might take a look at what GW has to currently offer. There's a lot of content there and some fun gaming to be had.

I can offer this opinion as someone who has witnessed the game nearly since it's inception (as an Alpha tester more than a year before the game was initially released). Factions (game 3) received a 90% rating from PC Gamer - equivilent to a "must have" title. 

I'm not trying to convert those who are into WoW - you enjoy it - and that's great. But for those looking to enter into gaming - there are alternatives.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 3, 2007)

FemFeedr said:


> I recently found out that at least one very high profile BBW model shares my addiction to World of Warcraft. That made me wonder if there might be others on this board that also play WoW. So those of you that do let us know here.
> 
> For those of you that have no idea what I am talking about, go to www.worldofwarcraft.com and poke around. Who knows I might get some of you hooked and we can start a guild. hehe



I play wow on an RP server. I suggest you start a guild there.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 4, 2007)

what was I thinking - factions is game 2 - heroes were introduced with Nightfall, game 3. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Danyull (Jan 4, 2007)

Ughh, I'm on the European servers...

COMPLETELY left out haha sucks


----------



## elle camino (Jan 4, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> I haven't tried any of the arenas or battle grounds yet. I'm very curious though. I mean, I am a level 40 Orc Warlock with 4 honor kills under my belt already. I'm not afraid to die, but I am still a noob and learning new things every day. lol
> Maybe I will see you there soon. I love a good fight!


girl, get to 49, and the second you level, get to arathi basin. also: kiss your social life goodbye for at least a couple of months.

i swear to god BGs turned me into a completely different person. my boyfriend would watch me massacre people for hours on end without even blinking once, screaming at the top of my lungs all like "MOVEMOVEMOVE, YOU MORONS! GET THE FUCKING FLAG THE FLAG THE FLAG THE *FUCKING FLAG*, ASSHOLES! OH MY GOD! GREAT, NOW I HAVE TO REZ. ALLIANCE SUCKS AT BG AND FUCK THIS SERVER AND BLAARGHRGRHGHRGHRGHRG!!!"
he was like 'i don't even know who you _are_ anymore.'


----------



## Caine (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, on the Frostwolf Server, alliance loses all WSG matches usually, and 63% (guesstimate here) of the AB, AV on the other hand we can win usually. Me? I'm not too big on the whole BG thing, hate it actually, I get bored at it, I like being able to jump someone and kill em in the middle of somewhere like in Sillithus. Earlier today I was warring with this Tauren Hunter for Twilight kills, I was farming for Twilight texts. It was a blast, I'd pop up and blast the crap out of him while he went for a twilight minion. God, I love fear and using it on others  !!!

Frostwolf is a great server tho its also a west coast server... so most of the people here I take it are more inland or east coastw. On the upside, converting you all to frostwolf was not the goal here, no no no, I have some excellent news, I now have 3 parts to my Tier .5 set!!! Working on the fourth and wanting to get the last two pieces of my tier 0 still!!!! Fucking Drakk is still bugged and Baroness won't drop my bloody sandals!!! I am really starting to hate running strat oh well, any idas on how to vent this frustration onto others in WoW?


----------



## GregW (Jan 6, 2007)

Never played it or any of its on-line RPG competitors, but Warcraft 2 is perhaps my fave game ever, just finished Warcraft 3 (awaiting Frozen Throne via mail), and am a RTS-genre freak. Maybe someday...


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> girl, get to 49, and the second you level, get to arathi basin. also: kiss your social life goodbye for at least a couple of months.
> 
> i swear to god BGs turned me into a completely different person. my boyfriend would watch me massacre people for hours on end without even blinking once, screaming at the top of my lungs all like "MOVEMOVEMOVE, YOU MORONS! GET THE FUCKING FLAG THE FLAG THE FLAG THE *FUCKING FLAG*, ASSHOLES! OH MY GOD! GREAT, NOW I HAVE TO REZ. ALLIANCE SUCKS AT BG AND FUCK THIS SERVER AND BLAARGHRGRHGHRGHRGHRG!!!"
> he was like 'i don't even know who you _are_ anymore.'



I just made 42 and boyfriend and me both have been going into the Arathi Basin all night. It's awesome!!!! OMGeeessss
Plus, I never had much of a social life. Me and Tommy pretty much stick to ourselves in our little Hobbit Hole. Sure, we produce adult content once in a while for our sites, but mostly it's just me and him geekin out on somethin.
*giggles* This is too much fun!


----------



## FAJohnny (Jan 7, 2007)

Dagger Rogue - Human - Medivh server -lvl 60 - 
End Game raiding has become a full time hobby..Naxx, AQT, BWL
Not much of a battlegrounds player though. 

View attachment kang.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

FAJohnny said:


> Dagger Rogue - Human - Medivh server -lvl 60 -
> End Game raiding has become a full time hobby..Naxx, AQT, BWL
> Not much of a battlegrounds player though.



He fails to mention that I far more uber then he is


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 10, 2007)

*proceeds to roll a hunter on Medivh*

Ive played for quite a while... 60 UD priest on Lightning's Blade (PvP there is scary...) 60 NE rogue on Icecrown... and countless alts from 20-40...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 11, 2007)

Shikamaru said:


> *proceeds to roll a hunter on Medivh*
> 
> Ive played for quite a while... 60 UD priest on Lightning's Blade (PvP there is scary...) 60 NE rogue on Icecrown... and countless alts from 20-40...



Send a tell for some twinkage gold and a 25 min VC run!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 11, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> What server is this WoW Guild on? I'd join



omg G it's Darkflames05 from Deviant art! Join my guild on Akama, we help out newbies alot! My user name is Mogan look me up


----------



## curvluver (Jan 11, 2007)

Plenty of toons off plenty o servers. 

My current toon I've been playing is on sentinals (45 ne druid). My highest would be on drak'thul 58 orc warrior. Many o toons in the 20-40 range on pvp, normal and rp servers. I've been playing more rp servers now 'cause there don't seem to be as many young kids playing. That said I was doing a sm run a couple weeks back and one of the group had to go 'cause his mom told him to do his homework....


----------



## Accept (Jan 11, 2007)

Kerry recently convinced me to start playing the game. I have hated the game for two years, because it led to an ultra-boring 4th year of college (my housemates hung out with people in virtual world and never the people in real world), and because it dominated lunchtime conversations after I got hired at my work.

I've played it for about 4 days now and.. man, it's really fun.  

I'm a level 10 dwarf paladin.


----------



## Michael Lightbringer (Jan 11, 2007)

WoW = overrated

Want a _real_ MMO?

Eve Online is where it's at. 

Everyone plays on the same server so there is none of that BS about not being able to play together. It has a real player driven economy. No levels! Skills train in real time so if you can't log on for a week or so you still progress. The list goes on and on and on. 

I played WoW (I think my best was a 48 warlock). Then I tried Eve Online because I kept seeing ads for it in Penny Arcade and I got curious. I logged on to WoW just one time after my first spin in Eve just to say goodbye to my guild mates. If you like scifi and the "pew pew" of futuristic weapons give Eve Online a try. There's a 14 day free trial.


----------



## Accept (Jan 11, 2007)

Michael Lightbringer said:


> WoW = overrated
> 
> Want a _real_ MMO?
> 
> ...



Do you know if Eve Online is similar to Escape Velocity?


----------



## Michael Lightbringer (Jan 11, 2007)

Accept said:


> Do you know if Eve Online is similar to Escape Velocity?



No, I don't know the answer to that. I never heard of Escape Velocity. I'm pretty much a sword and sorcery kind of guy. Eve Online was just that good to make me switch genres.


----------



## Caine (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, either way, its only 4 more days till BC:shocked: !!! For those who don't know, thats Burning Crusade, the expansion of WoW and on top of more area to explore and more weapons and armour , 10 more levels!!! I may be a bit of a fanatic now but I'm goin to the midnight release out here in Southern California in boring old Irvine.
Comeon ladies, level those characters!!! Get 58 to pass through the portal!!! Same for you guys, otherwise you will all be left out in the original world.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm so going to start playing this. sounds like everyone has a blast playing it, and that way i won't be bored all the time. and i'm a dork, and will be surrounded by them!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 12, 2007)

Akkk I think I'm jumping on the WoW bandwagon on monday, doods in my office keep bugging me to get it....sooo we'll see what happen. I think I'm gunna be alliance, priest, human and play on a PvP sever (The doods I work with are going to school me in the ways of WoW)

Woot


----------



## Caine (Jan 13, 2007)

Checksum, you wanna go with a lock, or maybe a mage if you wanna go caster style, much easier to play and it makes it easier to play apriest later. Oh, Supersoup, if you're gonnaplay, might I suggest coming to the frostwolf server? Lots of people there unless you wanna go to Haomarush, its a starting server there.
3 more days for BC!!!


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 13, 2007)

I used to play wow, prolly one of the reasons I became so unhealthy and large, I spent all my time in front of the computer playing a game rather then playing life. I had a problem sure, but I am since cured and no longer have any desire to ever play another mmo in my life.

Not that I didnt beat any mmo I have ever played, but thats a whole nother topic. UO made me close to 35k when I was 13, I made 5k off wow, so all in all its not so bad. It paid off my college loans hehe


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm so going to start playing this. sounds like everyone has a blast playing it, and that way i won't be bored all the time. and i'm a dork, and will be surrounded by them!



That is EXACTLY why I started playing. It's so fun! Everyone says be a 'lock. I disagree. Hunter is my FAVORITE class... you can have any animal you want as a pet! You get awesome ranged weapons (guns)! You eventually get to wear rad armor! I picked a dwarf female because she's built like me, and they have this cute scottish accent, awwwww....


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, I got so excited that I went and got a screencap even though my char is only lvl 21, and not uber whatsoever.

Merilee & Kix(he's yawning! ) on frostmourne


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> That is EXACTLY why I started playing. It's so fun! Everyone says be a 'lock. I disagree. Hunter is my FAVORITE class... you can have any animal you want as a pet! You get awesome ranged weapons (guns)! You eventually get to wear rad armor! I picked a dwarf female because she's built like me, and they have this cute scottish accent, awwwww....



Cute Scottish accent indeed!...heh.

I've always loved Scottish, English, and Australian accents on ladies. I also love the male Scottish accent for its unique humor value. (Similar story with the stereotypical pirate voice)


----------



## Caine (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey, it don't get better than a human female doin the Macarena! Locks do rule this game, we own almost every other class if you're good enough, you can take down anyone, cept mebbe a pally cause of their damned bubble.

1 more day till BC!!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 15, 2007)

Accept said:


> Kerry recently convinced me to start playing the game. I have hated the game for two years, because it led to an ultra-boring 4th year of college (my housemates hung out with people in virtual world and never the people in real world), and because it dominated lunchtime conversations after I got hired at my work.
> 
> I've played it for about 4 days now and.. man, it's really fun.
> 
> I'm a level 10 dwarf paladin.



Go Pally Power!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 15, 2007)

Caine said:


> Well, either way, its only 4 more days till BC:shocked: !!! For those who don't know, thats Burning Crusade, the expansion of WoW and on top of more area to explore and more weapons and armour , 10 more levels!!! I may be a bit of a fanatic now but I'm goin to the midnight release out here in Southern California in boring old Irvine.
> Comeon ladies, level those characters!!! Get 58 to pass through the portal!!! Same for you guys, otherwise you will all be left out in the original world.



2 more hours... 2 more hours... I can't take it....


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 15, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> That is EXACTLY why I started playing. It's so fun! Everyone says be a 'lock. I disagree. Hunter is my FAVORITE class... you can have any animal you want as a pet! You get awesome ranged weapons (guns)! You eventually get to wear rad armor! I picked a dwarf female because she's built like me, and they have this cute scottish accent, awwwww....



Kerry I totally agree with you on the locks - I'm really not quite sure why everyone recommends them - I am not a huge fan myself. I do have a lil hunter that's level 40 and I just got brokentooth  and I like her lots. But I <3 my pally.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 15, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Kerry I totally agree with you on the locks - I'm really not quite sure why everyone recommends them - I am not a huge fan myself. I do have a lil hunter that's level 40 and I just got brokentooth  and I like her lots. But I <3 my pally.




I appreciate your love for the pally- they're double awesome, priest and warrior in one? Can't complain there. I think it is superrad that you have a hunter in there too though. I love having a pet!!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 16, 2007)

Ackkk I picked up World of Warcraft yesterday, I open the box:

Game User Manual/Installation Guide: Check
Useless Blizzard Catalog: Check
CD's to install the game:.....buh?....No cds??? WTF

DAMN YOU EB GAMES AND YOUR VILLANOUS TRICKERY!

Looks like I gotta Go back to EB and challenge the staff to a duel.

This is teh [email protected]|v|3Z!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 16, 2007)

_Sorry...but I just don't 'get' the whole gamer thing._


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm halfway agreed - something like Warcraft that I HAD to devote several hours to just to keep up is a little beyond me - plus paying for it regularly just doesn't feel right - you buy a game, you own a game.

Part time console gaming? I'm all over that.


----------



## Caine (Jan 17, 2007)

The thing is, part of paying for this is for upkeeping the game and making sure people don't take advantage of things in it. Like last week for 3 days, Horde were ably to cap the flags in BG's from up to 30 yards off, and blizzard immediately fixed it.

Well, Heather, all I can say is, locks are not the best recommended class, they are fun, best caster type if you're good with crowd control and get the best kickass pets like a their own slut(Succubus) and bodt guard(Fel guard). Pallies tho can have the most fun I must admit, you run into horde territory and bubble dance and hearth home!!!
wait one hour and repeat with your pally.

Anyways I'm about to level to 61, got some most excellent gear lined up to use and having a grand time questing again! My lock is smokin the house!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Ackkk I picked up World of Warcraft yesterday, I open the box:
> 
> Game User Manual/Installation Guide: Check
> Useless Blizzard Catalog: Check
> ...



 That is so sad! I downloaded it onto my comp, and it took FOREVER, and I was annoyed and sad, but I can't even imagine paying for it, and then STILL not having it!! I feel your pain.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 17, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> That is so sad! I downloaded it onto my comp, and it took FOREVER, and I was annoyed and sad, but I can't even imagine paying for it, and then STILL not having it!! I feel your pain.



Bah it was annoying, BUT now I'm up and running!  Some buddies from my office r teaching me how to play! I like it so far


----------



## Caine (Jan 17, 2007)

Guys, when it comes to downloading the patches andupdates, I feel your pain... Be warned, it will become an addiction for a time and you will be forced to stop fior a bit.
Its easy to wait for. Anyways, gotta head back, we're downing the Hellfire Rampart dragon again and this guy is a real bitch to kill.


----------



## missaf (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, my friends talked me in to coming back to play on a new server, so I'll see you on Dresden


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

All I have to say is...Blood Elves/Draeni, cool...

Lag and being booted from server after dying a million times from loot lag...not so cool...

Final decision...I'm gonna give it a few days before I go back to playing again.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Ackkk I picked up World of Warcraft yesterday, I open the box:
> 
> Game User Manual/Installation Guide: Check
> Useless Blizzard Catalog: Check
> ...



Yea, not gonna lie, we screw that up pretty damn often lol.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

Level 62 Wooo... 3 bubbles from 63!

I am a machine! ::Challenges everyone to a duel::  

Okie, now for some sleep. Must sleep. Did I mention sleep? Oh right, off to do that.

-Heather


----------



## curvluver (Jan 18, 2007)

I was always told that the only time your toon should be sleeping, is when you are in the rw....

Haven't played in a couple weeks, and there is some pretty bad lag in some spots. Haven't bought bc yet (figured I'd get one toon at least to 60 before I do that..). Still having fun playing though!


----------



## Caine (Jan 18, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Level 62 Wooo... 3 bubbles from 63!
> 
> I am a machine! ::Challenges everyone to a duel::
> 
> ...



Sleep? what are you talking of? as an old guildie of mine put it "Sleep is for the weak!" Anyways, almost hitting 62, halfway there, actually trying to enjoy the hellfire area a bit before moving on.
This game is the niggest scourge of the internet.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

curvluver said:


> I was always told that the only time your toon should be sleeping, is when you are in the rw....
> 
> Haven't played in a couple weeks, and there is some pretty bad lag in some spots. Haven't bought bc yet (figured I'd get one toon at least to 60 before I do that..). Still having fun playing though!



Oh my... get it now!! No one should be left behind  

The quests are craptacular if you didnt' start out right in the beginning, but it should start to clear up soon. Go get a copy, I must insist. It's pretty rockin'.

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

Caine said:


> Sleep? what are you talking of? as an old guildie of mine put it "Sleep is for the weak!" Anyways, almost hitting 62, halfway there, actually trying to enjoy the hellfire area a bit before moving on.
> This game is the niggest scourge of the internet.



I got a lil sleep, but not much. I guess I am a little weak 

BUT, I am hitting on 62, so I am keeping up.

Although we have 2 guys in our guild who have yet to sleep and last I checked were level 65 going on 66... one even got an outhouse put on his deck so he didn't have to go upstairs to wake his house up when he had to go. True story, I promise.

Hugs,
Heather

P.S. Hellfire was good... wait till you see Nagrand - it's BeautifuL!


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Oh my... get it now!! No one should be left behind
> 
> The quests are craptacular if you didnt' start out right in the beginning, but it should start to clear up soon. Go get a copy, I must insist. It's pretty rockin'.
> 
> ...



ah Heather.... I'm glad to see u are still conscious and not passed out from WoW induced sleep deprivation! lol... I'm posting this here cos I know u'll look 
You've been to the vegas bash before havent you? I thinking I'm gonna come to this one and have got a couple of questions if u've got a mo sometime?

James 

p.s. are you level 70 yet?


----------



## Fairia (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm playing another MMORPG called Adventure Quest that only required a one-time payment for an upgrade. I would try out WoW, but I don't think I can afford their subscription prices since I don't have much money to spare for entertainment subscriptions


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone play on Akama? If so please add Mogen to your friends list and look me up!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 18, 2007)

BAHAHAHA I've got a pet boar named Jerry! BAHAHA It amuses me so


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 19, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> BAHAHAHA I've got a pet boar named Jerry! BAHAHA It amuses me so



OOOOH! Someone's a hunter!! Good choice!


----------



## missaf (Jan 19, 2007)

28 hours later, WoW had its first level 70.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 19, 2007)

missaf said:


> 28 hours later, WoW had its first level 70.



Ewwwww:doh:


----------



## Caine (Jan 19, 2007)

missaf said:


> 28 hours later, WoW had its first level 70.



Okay, now I've seen it, this man truelly has no life, no friends, and can't do anything for himself. Not even the addicts I know are this bad. Anyways, still enjoying 61, and waiting for my new spells at 62, WOOT WOOT, and loving these new bags, they are the shit, netherweave bags are just awesome!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

Caine said:


> Okay, now I've seen it, this man truelly has no life, no friends, and can't do anything for himself.



I like how you make assumptions based on a gaming binge. I've gone for a long while playing a game- and I know others who have. This person might've set his goal to hit 70 as fast as possible, and just played non-stop until they did. This says nothing, really, about their social life, other than that they gave up a few days of it for this.

ETA: Additionally, I think it's noteworthy that this was set up and helped along by the whole guild, not alone.


----------



## Logan494 (Jan 19, 2007)

i enjoy playing the new expansion in bursts, so i can get some rested XP, then use it up, then stop and repeat. I like getting all this new gear. 62 now :-D


----------



## Caine (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, thats the best way to do it, rushing through is so... boring. I'm just making a calculated observation from the playing style. Still for several weeks he will be a bit bored waiting for enough players to go at the BG'c new and old


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok~

Finally made a character on Medivh... Shikaa, a Draenei Shaman. 
Got distracted with FFXI for a week. Love that game, I just hate having to find a group to go out and grind.... 

Anyways... That's where Ill be for a while I think.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm still 60, been busy with my girlfriend and college started so notm uch game time


----------



## missaf (Jan 21, 2007)

62, halfway to 63 -- all my gear has been upgraded, with socketed items for head, chest, pants, gloves and boots -- and I've been PvPing to get the socket gems. I went from Tier 0.5 gear to T2 equivelant in the new zones. 

I also went from 20 gold, to over 300, and that's after spending cash on a new ring, leather craft training.

I've also maxxed out First Aid at 375.

The content in BC is amazing, and well written. People who speed through and don't do all the quests really are missing out.


----------



## Caine (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm working on my tailoring, still trying to get it up, I'm only at 323 or so, so many nice new sets you can make!!!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Yay 16 Shaman 
What my Shaman looks like:






best. mmo dance. ever.
It's just a smidgen better than the necromancers in GW doing Thriller.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 22, 2007)

Shikamaru said:


> Yay 16 Shaman
> What my Shaman looks like:
> 
> 
> ...



i dunno blood elf men do the Napolian dynamite dance


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 22, 2007)

*ding* 65

Must now sleep.

-Heather


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> *ding* 65
> 
> Must now sleep.
> 
> -Heather



D; im still 60 leveling after 60 takes soooo long and i have soooo little time


----------



## Caine (Jan 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> *ding* 65
> 
> Must now sleep.
> 
> -Heather



oh how I envy you... Sooooo unfair, you have all the time you want, my brothers downloading steals all the bandwidth, making it almost impossible to playbut I'm creeping up, almost 63!!! Shadowbolt FTW!!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> D; im still 60 leveling after 60 takes soooo long and i have soooo little time



I misunderstood this.... you are starting a new toon to 60?


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

Caine said:


> oh how I envy you... Sooooo unfair, you have all the time you want, my brothers downloading steals all the bandwidth, making it almost impossible to playbut I'm creeping up, almost 63!!! Shadowbolt FTW!!!



I have a pretty busy life, but I knew this week would be "THE WEEK" so I made plans to have some down time. Things are starting to wind down for me though, I am tired of the questing and want some hardcore raiding again. I've managed to finish Terrokar completely and am moving onto Nagrand but I am only halfway into 65 - I gotta start running some of the 5 man instances - You'll catch up in no time, I am starting to slack - wooo that was a run-on sentence - go Medivh!!!!!


----------



## DomerC (Jan 23, 2007)

Showing some props to Horde out there on Greymane. I'm new too. (to here, not to wow). But woot for locks even though we're op. Always up for a duel if you dare, ^_^
Good to know that there are people like us even playing this game too.


----------



## UDP13 (Jan 23, 2007)

I play EQ personally. Played EQ2 and found it too easy and same with WoW

Anyway for those that haven't seen the South Park episode on WoW here's the link. I've seen it a number of times and still cracks me up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX_64WglHGc


----------



## Michael Lightbringer (Jan 24, 2007)

Darn it. All the talk about Burning Crusade got to me. Between this thread and Penny Arcade's latest strip I broke down and bought a copy.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 24, 2007)

bwahaha.
"You know... I mean, its *Burning*..."

Nearly 21 on my shaman


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose pallys got nerfed a bit in 1.7, but not nearly as bad as some shaman abilities in 2.0. Rockbiter sucks balls now.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 24, 2007)

Blackjack, what would you use for leveling, Rockbiter, or Flametongue (Perhaps even Frostbrand? Pre-Windfury, I am.)?

(Edit:Going Enhancing/Elemental)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Shikamaru said:


> Blackjack, what would you use for leveling, Rockbiter, or Flametongue (Perhaps even Frostbrand? Pre-Windfury, I am.)?
> 
> (Edit:Going Enhancing/Elemental)



I would've recommended Rockbiter before 2.0, and it might still be decent for leveling. But now I'd suggest Flametongue. Decent DPS, and with a good weapon can replace Flame Shock, which I find to be incredibly useful.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 24, 2007)

Michael Lightbringer said:


> Darn it. All the talk about Burning Crusade got to me. Between this thread and Penny Arcade's latest strip I broke down and bought a copy.



Have you learned the secret dork handshake yet


----------



## Michael Lightbringer (Jan 24, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Have you learned the secret dork handshake yet



lol! No, I haven't. Maybe you can teach it to me if I ever make my way to a Heavenly Bodies party again! :bow:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 26, 2007)

I burned out from raiding. It isn't for me as it felt like a waste of time (a year). Maybe raiding mechanics have changed since I quit (shortly after Ahn Qiraj was released I think... or before it *shrug*) but I guess MMO's are not my style. WoW was my first and last. I only really enjoyed leveling up my first character for each side, a Tauren shaman at 60 and Dwarf paladain at high 30 something, and the rogue was a bit fun to fool around with too. Grinding for months on end for a dozen items that will soon become obsolete isn't my idea of fun however. Maybe I shouldn't have stuck with a hardcore raiding guild but what else was there to do at level 60 at the time. And don't get me started on the professions... I will admit I loved a lot of the quest story lines and I enjoyed doing most instances the first couple of times around. Grinding made me want to slit my wrists however.

I did have lots of fun times with friends though, sadly I did a poor job of maintaining contact with all but one who was my first WoW buddy (isn't that sweet). Our last moment in-game together was sitting around a fireplace I started in Everlook, reminiscing of better and more enjoyable times. The game also reminded me of how difficult it can be for people to set differences aside and cooperate in order to achieve common goals and to just be friends, perhaps otherwise known as "drama". Another major turn off from the game. 

I'll always be a member of the Horde. It isn't my fault the majority of people choose the Alliance for whatever reasons. One stereotype I recall is the Legolas wannabes with Night Elf Hunters. Another is that the Alliance are the "good guys" and the Horde are the "bad guys", nevermind the possibility of both sides being right/wrong. Whatever happened to grey area?  I also recall the Alliance side being accused of having it easier in leveling up, compared to some of the ridiculous questing zones the Horde had. In my experience that was somewhat true... Some of the Alliance quests I did were handed to me, whereas many of the Horde quests I did were tedious and boring. My server also had/has a brutal ratio of something like 3:1 Alliance to Horde or more, and the Horde was (and probably still is) behind the Alliance simply due to the numbers. Dalaran also had a late start at original release time according to some old timer guildies of mine. 

Basically too many cons vs. pros for me to continue playing the game. Nevermind the fact that I'm busy with school and am a frugal, cash strapped student. Bloody money suckers. 

Dawn of War: Dark Crusade... That's a fun game! 

Back to the shadows I go.


----------



## Logan494 (Jan 26, 2007)

i just dinged 63 tonight. but i hope no one turns out like this kid.
http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/watch/8249


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 26, 2007)

curvluver said:


> I was always told that the only time your toon should be sleeping, is when you are in the rw....
> 
> Haven't played in a couple weeks, and there is some pretty bad lag in some spots. Haven't bought bc yet (figured I'd get one toon at least to 60 before I do that..). Still having fun playing though!



Sleep, what's that?

I'll never sleep again.

I'm so with you on waiting for BC..as soon as BC came out...like the day it came out, I made a Night Elf Hunter - Nymphette
Her and her kitty Pootytang are amazing!
I'm sure once I hit 60 on at least one toon, I have 9 of them, I'll be more easily milked for the wad-o-cash.
I've got too much world to explore before I give in and pay for the upgrade.
I'm a cheapskate and this thing is still too new to me to need more. 
Of course I'm dying to make a Draenae...god did I spell that right? They got great tails!


----------



## Caine (Jan 26, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Have you learned the secret dork handshake yet



No, but I have my own dorkiness to what I do other than my obnoxiousness. Judt got to 64 and got my tailoring and enchanting up today!!! So happy now about that, but pissed that I can't make my 18 slot bags till I get to 340 which is gonna be a bitch without new tailoring recipes right now....


----------



## cardeezee1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow is ok far as graphics but runescape when you kill ppl in certain area for players to fight you get all the stuff they used to fight with as reward and you have have skills that you train to be able to make your own wepons and armour or potions.

Runescape gameplay owns WoW just good on graphics


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 31, 2007)

cardeezee1 said:


> Runescape gameplay owns WoW just good on graphics



Sounds like someone hasn't heard of battlegrounds.

Nice thread necro, BTW. You know, it's not like there's two other very recent WoW threads that you could've posted that in.


----------



## plumpmygut (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there an alliance guild? I'd love to join!


----------



## Mikaila (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a total WoW addict... I have a couple 70's and way to many alts to even think about... and many more to come I'm sure. I spend way to much time on it, but I really love having my own guild. I finally found something I can get into and enjoy. To much! haha


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I remember this thread from forever ago. Glad to see there's still an interest in some good old fashioned dungeon crawling here. 

Oh, and screw the Alliance. For the Horde! ;D 

View attachment Etrigan.jpg


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just say this thread, and thought I'd add myself. Play on Eldre'Thalas and I just dinged 60 today with my main. I'm a little proud of myself, because, yes, it did take a year and a half, but that's with six other alts as well, all of which are lvl 25 or above.


----------



## Czechxican (Jan 3, 2008)

Judging from these posts seems like I am the most hardcore wow player here. I had a level 60 human priest on alliance and raided into Blackwing Lair. I quit when I went to college. Then as a sophomore I started playing again when the Burning Crusade came out. I got to level 70 as a blood elf pally and raided into Gruul's Lair and was working on getting attuned to serpentshrine cavern. I felt like it was taking too much time raiding and /quit, selling my account for 500 bucks. 
Anyways, Horde is better than alliance. Alliance may have been better than Horde PvE before TBC, but when Horde got paladin, they started progressing much faster than Alliance guilds. I can say this having raided and played extensively with both factions.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## braindeadhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Czechxican said:


> Judging from these posts seems like I am the most hardcore wow player here.......




I'll take that bet. I can't imagine anyone wasting as much time as me. Except our raid priest who took two weeks off work to play non-stop. That's a serious mental issue. That being said...he is an excellent healer


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 3, 2008)

Ojiryojoji said:


> Oh, and screw the Alliance. For the Horde! ;D




I agree.. For the Horde! I've found the alliance to be far too immature for my liking. Currently I have a 70 Tauren Druid and 70 UD Priest on Steamwheedle. I find that I have more fun talking with people on Ventrilo than actually playing but it's one way to pass the time.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 3, 2008)

i'm thinking of transferring because i completely loathe my server. if anyone plays (horde) on a server they like and has a guild in need of a 60 lock (leveling as soon as i pvp for the rest of my warlord gear), PM me or something. 


/nerd


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 3, 2008)

braindeadhead said:


> most awesomest comic ever.[/QUOTE]
> XD
> no words can express the laughter i get from that comic.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 6, 2008)

F*ck world of warcraft, i want blizzard to actually make other games!!!




booooo

i want another real warcraft


----------



## LukePierce (Jan 6, 2008)

Switch to Elder Scrolls.

It's more immersive and far more awesome.


----------



## FreneticFang (Jan 6, 2008)

woo!!!!!

WoW


I play Ralaj resto NE druid on Moon Guard

and 


Diirak SL BE warlock on Twisting Nether

but I'm willing to make a new char to play with Dimensions people! Where is this fabulous guild of fat acceptance happening?


----------



## SonicDude (Jan 6, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> Diirak SL BE warlock on Twisting Nether



Caiginn (my dwarf priest) just hit 70 on TN. It looks like you're in Outland now, so keep an eye out for a shadow priest with crappy gear.


----------



## FreneticFang (Jan 7, 2008)

SonicDude said:


> Caiginn (my dwarf priest) just hit 70 on TN. It looks like you're in Outland now, so keep an eye out for a shadow priest with crappy gear.



ahhhhhh nooooes I'm gonna DIE




*runs for life*

my warlock is only 58. The druid is my main.


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 19, 2008)

Get In My Belly ~ The Fattest Guild In World of Warcraft
*grins*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33080

Fat friendly WoW guild, all Dimsters welcome!!!! 
New Recruits get gold and bags if starting fresh and need them!

Sign up today!

:batting:


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 19, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Get In My Belly ~ The Fattest Guild In World of Warcraft
> *grins*
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33080
> ...



Yes.... we have cake!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 19, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Yes.... we have cake!



Hey I joined the guild tonight, I didn't get any cake! What gives?


----------



## Roflcopter (Feb 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> Played for a year, got bored, quit playing. *Moved on to better MMOs.*



Seriously, people, just because all of your numbers get bigger in reaction to you clicking on things doesn't mean it's a real game!

No, to be fair I should give WoW try one day so I can either

A) Succumb
or
B) (More likely) Gain the ability to speak from experience when I berate the game.

MMOs are great. The impression I've gotten from WoW is that it's intellectually unchallenging, and that it's popularity is partly explained by a design which is explicitly meant to be psychologically addicting. But like I said, I'm not speaking from experience.

And I'm not trying to insult anybody who enjoys the game thoroughly. More power to you if you do. Just my two cents.


----------



## IrishBard (Feb 19, 2008)

I once was on WoW, had a level 46 Troll shaman, but I got very bored and it was doing my head it. so I'm recovering from my Wow addiction, like the blood elves hunger for magic, or the demons hunger to take over all of azeroth (NO, man, get it out of your head, think calming thoughts!)

I'm trying to find some other MMO's with the sheer addictive levels of Wow, along with something unique. a number caught my attention, including Warhammer online (Kicking squigs off cliffs!), Age of Conan (i am not a Conan fan, i couldn't give two shits about the prick, but the combo-style combat seems to be interesting enough) and 9dragons (martial arts+ mythical china:smitten 

I am often in awe/hysterics when I meet people who have gotten further with Wow than me because they are often incredibly wise/laughable and often provide useful hints about the game, which I decline often, as i have quit/ playing it Right now?!?


----------



## The Fat Man (Feb 19, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Get In My Belly ~ The Fattest Guild In World of Warcraft
> *grins*
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33080
> ...



Just joined the fun, woo!


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Yes.... we have cake!



Cake is good!


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hey I joined the guild tonight, I didn't get any cake! What gives?



I didn't get cake either..must be a conspiracy.. 

We shared chocolates in Hellfire Citadel last night though...mmm chocolates!


----------



## candygodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

The Fat Man said:


> Just joined the fun, woo!



Ahhhh I forgot to send you your starter package...bad bad GM!
I'll send as soon as I get on today..can't leave you wif no bags!
Welcomes to you sugar!
*hugs*
CandyG aka EZ


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 21, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hey I joined the guild tonight, I didn't get any cake! What gives?



I never see you online! If you are online, I will bake ya some


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 10, 2008)

Digging up this old thread again...

I also play WoW - I am on Shandris, where I play spriest, using the same handle that I do here.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure if I posted here or not...I play a 70 Night Elf Druid (feral) on Altar of Storms. My guild is currently 3/6 of the way through SSC and 1/4 TK. Downed Doomwalker this past week also..but I dont think he really counts as progression lol.


----------



## rockhound225 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just picked up BC, and to be honest, I'm surprised I'm taking a break to post this


----------



## Caine (Mar 12, 2008)

wow, vewry nice, My guildhasbeen doing pretty well until of late, we have killed everything short of BT but we're still having trouble on Vashj, and Kael, and Alar, people aren't doing their jobs right!
But I'm not here to bitch and moan, cause I finally hit 15k health on my lock the other day fully buffed!!! it was awesome!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh. Attempted Voidreaver today, a boss we've killed before. Got him to 1% the first time. 3% the 2nd time. Finally got him the 3rd try.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)

Logan494 said:


> There is no MMORPG better than WoW RAWR!!!! ok I'm done.



FFXI is better!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 14, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> FFXI is better!




Yeah, but they don't have our awesome guild full of fatties and F/FAs!!

And it *is* an awesome guild. If you're not playing with us, you really don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)

I know, you should all convert to FFXI so I can experience it too.


----------



## Squeeze (Mar 14, 2008)

Warlock - 70
Mage - 70
Prirest - 70

Nuff said 

For the Alliance !


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2008)

Squeeze said:


> For the Alliance !



Ugh.

/spit


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Squeeze said:


> Warlock - 70
> Mage - 70
> Prirest - 70
> 
> ...



/Agree. Though I do have to add in the obligatory comment that Warlocks are overpowered. I cant even break fear on my teammates feared targets if I'm purposely trying to.


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 17, 2008)

My 64 Shaman,

He is Efaaye, the WoW FA!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm...been playin since Dec '04, mostly on _Feathermoon_. Alliance whore myself (though I do love to play my 21 Belf Pally on _Ravenholdt_). I play REAL slow, so I don't yet have a 70. My main is a Nelf Rogue (61) while my main alt is a 51 Draenei Shaman. I have a bunch of others ranging from a 42 Nelf Druid down to a 14 Draenei Hunter I'm planning on gearing up for 19 bracket WSG.


----------



## FreneticFang (Mar 25, 2008)

Agh! I missed the memo! What server is this guild on and what's it called?
I have an Alliance resto druid 6/6 4/4. Pvp on the side.
and a Horde SL/SL lock for PvP.

and an army of lvl 30-40s.

WoW is the shit.


----------



## FreneticFang (Mar 25, 2008)

SonicDude said:


> Caiginn (my dwarf priest) just hit 70 on TN. It looks like you're in Outland now, so keep an eye out for a shadow priest with crappy gear.




buahahahahaaha! My lock can now eat your priest. I'll make sure to find you.
If you see an epic mounted Diirak coming your way, RUN! XD


What server is Get in my Belly on?

Time for armory!


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Get in my Belly is on Tanaris, Horde side. I am on, whisper Hej


----------



## FreneticFang (Mar 25, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Get in my Belly is on Tanaris, Horde side. I am on, whisper Hej


Damn. I went off to arena. Now it's Tuesday servers down time.
I'll be on later and find someone from that guild


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried WoW sometime back. I lost interest as my marriage was breaking up. I got WoW as something for me and my ex-wife to do together. I had no idea so many dimmers played it. It is a shame I tossed the game in the trash. Maybe I will get another copy of WoW and start up another character in the future. I used to play a mage and a warlock. The warlock was interesting to play pecause of the pets. Any suggestions as to what is the best character class to play?

Dravenhawk


----------



## curvluver (Mar 25, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> I tried WoW sometime back. I lost interest as my marriage was breaking up. I got WoW as something for me and my ex-wife to do together. I had no idea so many dimmers played it. It is a shame I tossed the game in the trash. Maybe I will get another copy of WoW and start up another character in the future. I used to play a mage and a warlock. The warlock was interesting to play pecause of the pets. Any suggestions as to what is the best character class to play?
> 
> Dravenhawk



There is no best class to play, but there are certain classes that excel at certain things. If you're not sure what you like to do, I would suggest playing a druid as they are the jack of all trades, but master of none. Otherwise if you like dishing out the damage from afar go with a mage, if you like being up and close and seeing the whites of their eyes go with a rogue. If you like keeping people healthy go with a priest or spec for that with a shaman, or druid, or paladin. If you like keeping your enemies away from you and like having pets go warlock or hunter. If you like being totally encased in metal and saying 'Bring It' go with a warrior or a paladin.


----------



## Gina (Mar 25, 2008)

HEY!! I play WoW (as well as Everquest) and I being in a BBW/FA guild sounds cool. Can I join?

if so what server? Alliance or Horde?


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 25, 2008)

Gina said:


> HEY!! I play WoW (as well as Everquest) and I being in a BBW/FA guild sounds cool. Can I join?
> 
> if so what server? Alliance or Horde?



We're on Tanaris Server, Horde side. 
do a /who Get In My Belly and you should get a list of guildies that are on. Someone should be able to invite ya. 
There are non-fat or size-acceptance community members in the guild, but they're down with the fat-talk. hehe
Welcomes!


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 25, 2008)

curvluver said:


> There is no best class to play, but there are certain classes that excel at certain things. If you're not sure what you like to do, I would suggest playing a druid as they are the jack of all trades, but master of none. Otherwise if you like dishing out the damage from afar go with a mage, if you like being up and close and seeing the whites of their eyes go with a rogue. If you like keeping people healthy go with a priest or spec for that with a shaman, or druid, or paladin. If you like keeping your enemies away from you and like having pets go warlock or hunter. If you like being totally encased in metal and saying 'Bring It' go with a warrior or a paladin.



Yip, or just try them all and see which one you like best, and level that one.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 25, 2008)

When I played WoW I had a lvl 35 pally dorf dude I liked the whole hit it with a hammer deal and he had this huge hammer. The warlock pets are pretty gnarly and it is a fairly fun class to play. I dig the caster classes Had a level 35 mage as well. In the end I will probabally have one of each.The thing is I only can play friday saturday and sunday work consumes the rest. Most likely I will start playing again in may or june or as soon as I get my taxes paid.

Dravenhawk


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 27, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> When I played WoW I had a lvl 35 pally dorf dude I liked the whole hit it with a hammer deal and he had this huge hammer. The warlock pets are pretty gnarly and it is a fairly fun class to play. I dig the caster classes Had a level 35 mage as well. In the end I will probabally have one of each.The thing is I only can play friday saturday and sunday work consumes the rest. Most likely I will start playing again in may or june or as soon as I get my taxes paid.
> 
> Dravenhawk




Look forward to seeing ya hunny, and no worries, we don't have any rules about when you can play, or how you play in our guild. You do as you please and have fun.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Mar 27, 2008)

curvluver said:


> There is no best class to play



Wrong, wrong, wrong...If you want to melt faces, be needed, loved, hated, feared and respected, an undead lock is your only choice.

If you want to be a pitiful cog in an impotent quagmire of a machine, choose another class.

If you are a political backstabber, and afraid of your own shadow, choose any alliance race.

POWER TO THE FORSAKEN!!


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 27, 2008)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong...If you want to melt faces, be needed, loved, hated, feared and respected, an undead lock is your only choice.
> 
> If you want to be a pitiful cog in an impotent quagmire of a machine, choose another class.
> 
> ...



I don't have an undead lock.. i managed to get my orc lock to 70, she's ok i reckon. I do love love love my undead shadow priest though.


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 2, 2008)

A new hero class has been added to the next expanision. 

Check this out

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/features/bard/bardclass.xml

The Warbell Tauren will be mine (Trade mark pending)





- I wonder what the DATE of the release will be-


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 2, 2008)

*dreamy sigh* if i weren't packing i'd be signed on right NOW lol

Y'all should totally come to our hordie "get in my belly" guild. My horde toons are lower level because i can't seem to keep myself from my lvl 64 pally on alliance side..even though i am repeatedly called traitor by my fellow horde guildies lol

Here are some of our guild members..we really DID take this as a guild photo at the NJ bash last weekend hahaha 

View attachment Guild.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 2, 2008)

I could be mistaken but i thought i heard that it would be October of this year...not positive though..just heard it through the grapevine



braindeadhead said:


> - I wonder what the DATE of the release will be-


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never played WoW. I have absolutely no desire to even try it, but my fiance absolutely loves it. I'm going to end up banning him from playing this game if his addiction gets any worse...2 hours of sleep every day is not enough. :doh:


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 2, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I could be mistaken but i thought i heard that it would be October of this year...not positive though..just heard it through the grapevine



Look at the date on the release of the bard class


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 2, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Here are some of our guild members..we really DID take this as a guild photo at the NJ bash last weekend hahaha



Looks like I should get around to making Horde a toon on Tanaris......:smitten:


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 2, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I've never played WoW. I have absolutely no desire to even try it, but my fiance absolutely loves it. I'm going to end up banning him from playing this game if his addiction gets any worse...2 hours of sleep every day is not enough. :doh:



I have a friend like that... He skipped his son's seventh birthday to level an alt. I tried to warn him that this would cost him millions in shrink bills later in life but did he listen?? nooooooo


----------



## Gina (Apr 6, 2008)

I just wanted to post here and give a huge thank you to the wonderful people involved in WoW and the Get In My Belly guild. They have made me feel so very welcomed. 

I hope I can be more helpful as my character Liazza grows in levels. 

You all rock! 

Gina


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 6, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *dreamy sigh* if i weren't packing i'd be signed on right NOW lol
> 
> Y'all should totally come to our hordie "get in my belly" guild. My horde toons are lower level because i can't seem to keep myself from my lvl 64 pally on alliance side..even though i am repeatedly called traitor by my fellow horde guildies lol
> 
> Here are some of our guild members..we really DID take this as a guild photo at the NJ bash last weekend hahaha



Holy smokes! We sure are a hot bunch!
For The Horde!!!!
*giggles*
Glad to meet you all!
Love and Hugs!
EZ


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 6, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Looks like I should get around to making Horde a toon on Tanaris......:smitten:




Welcomes to ya sugar!
*hugs*
EZ aka CandyG


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 6, 2008)

Gina said:


> I just wanted to post here and give a huge thank you to the wonderful people involved in WoW and the Get In My Belly guild. They have made me feel so very welcomed.
> 
> I hope I can be more helpful as my character Liazza grows in levels.
> 
> ...




It's a pleasure to have you Gina hunny! Big welcomes to ya!
Much love!
Candy aka EZ
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## AJ88 (Apr 7, 2008)

no freaking way! what are the odds I'd be on tanaris as well. Well stopped playing WoW a while ago, and alliance but still small world. I'm with the Guild The Exodus maybe you've heard of us? : p. I am Staynard, feel free to look me up on armory.

preety sad that it's a WoW thread to make me post for the first time ever. I dunno the coincidence... it's to much! well hello Dimensions forum maybe I'll post more in the future. 

~Aj


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally took a screenshot... 

View attachment bandarno.JPG


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 8, 2008)

I see you have the very popular Druid Octo-mop.

CREEPIST. WEAPON. EVER.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 8, 2008)

The ladies love it.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 8, 2008)

Gina said:


> I just wanted to post here and give a huge thank you to the wonderful people involved in WoW and the Get In My Belly guild. They have made me feel so very welcomed.
> 
> I hope I can be more helpful as my character Liazza grows in levels.
> 
> ...




We love having you! 

Seriously, all of you BBWs, BHMs, and F/FA's...come to Tanaris...Get In My Belly is the best guild ever!


----------



## BlackKat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi folks! 
I was really tickled to see the thread on here about WOW! I am very much an addict, (was playing til 5am last night, bad, i know, lol).

I'm from Ireland, so I'm on a different server, Kilrogg, and Stormrage, all alliance characters, Top one would be level 55 Night elf hunter (yeah i know there's loads of them, lol) then i have a warlock, Shaman and a Rogue, all around level 21 - 25. 

Just wondering if I'm able to access the server you were talking about and join the guild too, would be cool!  If I do, i'll use the same handle as here, or similar, and will say hello. 

Happy gaming! 

Kat


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ88 said:


> no freaking way! what are the odds I'd be on tanaris as well. Well stopped playing WoW a while ago, and alliance but still small world. I'm with the Guild The Exodus maybe you've heard of us? : p. I am Staynard, feel free to look me up on armory.
> 
> preety sad that it's a WoW thread to make me post for the first time ever. I dunno the coincidence... it's to much! well hello Dimensions forum maybe I'll post more in the future.
> 
> ~Aj



Glad to see ya come out of lurking to say hi Aj! Welcome!

Oh yeah, I've seen The Exodus around. You guys rock it pretty hard.

If you get the itch for some WoW, come make a Horde on Tanaris and play with us! We need a few good Rogues!


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 8, 2008)

BlackKat said:


> Hi folks!
> I was really tickled to see the thread on here about WOW! I am very much an addict, (was playing til 5am last night, bad, i know, lol).
> 
> I'm from Ireland, so I'm on a different server, Kilrogg, and Stormrage, all alliance characters, Top one would be level 55 Night elf hunter (yeah i know there's loads of them, lol) then i have a warlock, Shaman and a Rogue, all around level 21 - 25.
> ...



Well if you can access our server, it would be awesome to have ya! We are Horde though, so it could be refreshing for ya to level a toon in new areas.
We have a member from Australia that I know of. There was one fella that had issues trying to get to us from a UK server though, so I guess it can be tricky.
Just /who Get In My Belly and ask someone for an invite, and tell them you're a Dimster.  My main is Ezuracassiel, although I'm working on leveling a new hunter Porkchops. You might see me on, if not, just ask someone. 
Hugs and Kisses
Candy aka EZ


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just noticed my server is in the same battlegroup as you guys on Tanaris. So if you ever see Bandarno in a bg...sorry for killing you.


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 8, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Just noticed my server is in the same battlegroup as you guys on Tanaris. So if you ever see Bandarno in a bg...sorry for killing you.



haha!
I'll keep an eye out for ya hunny! I get owned in bg's regularly, so no worries if you have your way with me.. Of course before I die...you will be dotted!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Gah...warlock fear is the most OP thing ever. When I'm in arena with friends I cant even break my friend's target out of fear when I'm purposely trying to lol.


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 8, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Gah...warlock fear is the most OP thing ever. When I'm in arena with friends I cant even break my friend's target out of fear when I'm purposely trying to lol.



Yeah Fear is a booger! hahaha


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 9, 2008)

When I'm in BG and I see a lock, shadow preist or I get sap I just treat it as a bio break. I stretch..get something it eat...whatever..comeback a few minutes later and the stun/fear is nearly up and I'm nearly dead.


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 9, 2008)

i recently started playing again due to a friend always asking me to start up again....like drugs minus the side effects, well maybe haha this is my highest at the moment a 36 warrior







have some others got a mage that im trying to get all beefy


----------



## BlackKat (Apr 9, 2008)

Aw well, no sign of Tanaris on the available servers in Ireland, so I guess I won't be seeing you'se all online  lol

jen


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 9, 2008)

braindeadhead said:


> When I'm in BG and I see a lock, shadow preist or I get sap I just treat it as a bio break. I stretch..get something it eat...whatever..comeback a few minutes later and the stun/fear is nearly up and I'm nearly dead.



Lol. Not a bad idea. Luckily, in battleground's I'm better geared than the average Joe. This helps to beat clothies a bit. Also...if they see me first, I'm screwed. If I'm stealthed when I come across them...then it gets fun.


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 9, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Lol. Not a bad idea. Luckily, in battleground's I'm better geared than the average Joe. This helps to beat clothies a bit. Also...if they see me first, I'm screwed. If I'm stealthed when I come across them...then it gets fun.



Sometimes for fun when I'm on my pally I through Divine Intervention on someone in a BG while they are being attacked by a rogue or feared.. It usuall realy funny because the alliance guy will keep hacking away on them not sure why they can't do damage... and often the person I hit with DI has no idea what's going on and they'll get all pissed that they can't move or cast or anything. 

One time before I could explain what happned, the guy logged off to reboot his computer. I felt bad but I sort of hoped it would still be on when he logged back in and he'd still be trying to figure what happened to him.


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 9, 2008)

BlackKat said:


> Aw well, no sign of Tanaris on the available servers in Ireland, so I guess I won't be seeing you'se all online  lol
> 
> jen



Awww I'm sorry hunny. :doh:
*hugs*


----------



## blue_eyes (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a noob to wow been playing since Dec

I have too many chars 

but i have a 45 troll shammy called Morecushion (2 wks to 45)

paid to move my hunter from destromath

65 belf hunter named cherriepie

i am a total addict


----------



## Zoom (Apr 29, 2008)

Zôôm, leader of <MENACE> of Quel'dorei.

Just turned 60 yesterday. 

View attachment Zoom.JPG


----------



## luketh (May 2, 2008)

I wanna play on the Tanaris server w/ y'all, but grinding sucks. Plus some friends and I are waiting for Conan to launch, but here's me on Korgath, im kind of a big deal 

View attachment sss.JPG


----------



## blue_eyes (May 2, 2008)

luketh said:


> I wanna play on the Tanaris server w/ y'all, but grinding sucks. Plus some friends and I are waiting for Conan to launch, but here's me on Korgath, im kind of a big deal



lol interesting name

you should still make a char on tanaris

i have a lvl 6 mage named baameansno, another 13 hunter, a 10 rogue, a 45 shammy and a 66 hunter


----------



## candygodiva (May 3, 2008)

luketh said:


> I wanna play on the Tanaris server w/ y'all, but grinding sucks. Plus some friends and I are waiting for Conan to launch, but here's me on Korgath, im kind of a big deal



Yeah... Come hang out with us, you don't have to grind hard, just mess around and chat. You get a Welcome Package! muahahaha!
Tabard, bags, gold! Join us... resistance is futile!


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 3, 2008)

Have any of you WoW folks tried Final Fantasy XI? I've been playing it for years. I couldn't get into WoW after playing FFXI first.


----------



## Gspoon (May 3, 2008)

I should post pics of my WoW Chars too. Soon to have (Can't believe it myself) 5 70s. Just got my shaman to 67 and my druid to 57. FOR THE HORDE!

We need more people on Tanaris! We are a fun guild! Full of... Fat stuff.

Tanaris Server > Horde > Get In My Belly

Just whisper someone and we should be able to get ya in!


----------



## candygodiva (May 3, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> I should post pics of my WoW Chars too. Soon to have (Can't believe it myself) 5 70s. Just got my shaman to 67 and my druid to 57. FOR THE HORDE!
> 
> We need more people on Tanaris! We are a fun guild! Full of... Fat stuff.
> 
> ...




You are uber-leet Spoony! I know you love all us girls and our fat & foodee talk in guild chat. Spending time with the Get In My Belly crew makes me so HONGRY! :eat1:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 4, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> I should post pics of my WoW Chars too. Soon to have (Can't believe it myself) 5 70s. Just got my shaman to 67 and my druid to 57. FOR THE HORDE!
> 
> We need more people on Tanaris! We are a fun guild! Full of... Fat stuff.
> 
> ...



It is the greatest guild of all time. But Spoonman, don't forget to advise the Dimensions folk that we DO have a few members outside the community. Fear not, though, they are all personal friends of mine and they are supportive of who we are, so there's no need to be wary of outsiders.

(because they sit there and read all the chats that go on and they kinda get involved from time to time)


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 4, 2008)

And I'll be at 70 soon enough...the raping and pillaging of Night Elf cities will be a must.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 4, 2008)

Be sure to add Brucifer to your buddy list and introduce yourselves when you get in!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 5, 2008)

And here's another one of me with the "catch of the day"...we run through this instance like a buzz saw...


----------



## Malcan (May 5, 2008)

Wow, this might be my first post... I dunno.

I play on Thorium Brotherhood right now. BE Hunter...
I'm a RP junkie.


----------



## candygodiva (May 5, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> It is the greatest guild of all time. But Spoonman, don't forget to advise the Dimensions folk that we DO have a few members outside the community. Fear not, though, they are all personal friends of mine and they are supportive of who we are, so there's no need to be wary of outsiders.
> 
> (because they sit there and read all the chats that go on and they kinda get involved from time to time)




There are actually several members from outside the community. I invited friends of mine from around the net, and even a few that I've known since I was a wee one. LOL
We have an all are welcome policy, as long as you've got an open mind, and don't mind the fat and foodee chats, you're invited.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 5, 2008)

Hehe, I had to take this screen cap this morning as it simply screamed the title to the old Harlan Ellison novel _A Boy and his Dog_. I was doing the Alliance-side Orphan Week quests on my Draenei Shaman.  

View attachment A Boy and his Dog.JPG


----------



## blue_eyes (May 6, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And I'll be at 70 soon enough...the raping and pillaging of Night Elf cities will be a must.



when is that gonna happen cuz dude you were 66 when i was 61 and now i am 68 and you are still 66 lol


----------



## fatpup2 (May 6, 2008)

I used to think I was a huge nerd because I played lots of games, including WoW. But now it seems everyone is playing WoW.

I guess Geek is main stream now, lol.

Fatpup


----------



## Gspoon (May 7, 2008)

Right you are, Bruce.

We do have a few non-FA/BBW/BHM/FFA players in the guild, but they are awesome! Welcome nevertheless and love to help out! So, do not be shy, come and slay alliance with us in our quest of Belly Dominance!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 7, 2008)

damn my being on euro servers, I'll get you next time Blizzard, next time!


----------



## Malcan (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I have way too many characters spread across too many servers.

Thorium Brotherhood (RP) *7 characters*:
Neriktis - Blood Elf Hunter (Main)
Selleth - Blood Elf Warlock
Solanor - Tauren Shaman
Malcan - Blood Elf Paladin
Dakkos - Blood Elf Rogue
Alunza - Draenei Hunter
Alatharn - Night Elf Druid

Gorgonnash (PVP) *3 Characters*:
Malcan - Draenei Hunter
Neriktis - Night Elf Hunter (Main)
Selleth - Draenei Shaman

Emerald Dream (RPPVP) *3 Characters*:
Malcan - Night Elf Druid (Main)
Alunza - Draenei Shaman
Neriktis - Night Elf Hunter

Ravenholdt (RPPVP) *2 Characters*:
Dakos - Blood Elf Rogue (Main)
Nerik - Blood Elf Hunter


I always have this problem with MMOs.


----------



## blue_eyes (May 15, 2008)

I have hit 70 on Cherriepie my belf hunter






This is my 45 troll shammy Morecushion






And my latest lvl 12 belf priest named Cymidei (which means Big Belly of Battle so it fits me lol)


----------



## Duniwin (May 15, 2008)

Grats on 70!

I've been playing on Tanaris for the past couple weeks, Have a 26 Tauren druid named Duniwn


----------



## largenlovely (May 19, 2008)

*sigh* i miss you all so much


----------



## candygodiva (May 20, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *sigh* i miss you all so much



Miss you to sugar! At least a few of us, Get In My Belly, Dimsters will get to see you soon. :wubu:
Love you muchly!
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## FreneticFang (May 25, 2008)

Illidan ERP? omg I'm naked!









I might be raiding BT, but I say Age of Conan wins the MMO fight for PvP, graphics, and combat style. 

I'll take AoC screenshots soon 

Anyone else here RP at all?


----------



## Malcan (May 29, 2008)

I RP on Thorium Brotherhood, Blood Elf Hunter in the guild Earthsong.
We're a guild devout in the ways of the Earthmother.
I'm almost level 40. (Finally... I need to play more I guess.)


----------



## Cheesy (May 29, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I might be raiding BT, but I say Age of Conan wins the MMO fight for PvP, graphics, and combat style.
> 
> I'll take AoC screenshots soon
> 
> Anyone else here RP at all?



I just made the switch from World of Warcraft to Age of Conan as well, although to be fair, I haven't played WoW in like 6 months... I'm just one of those people that can't bring myself to cancel, even if I never play!

WoW's got its charm though. Made a lot of cool friends playing it, and I really enjoyed raiding as a holy priest...

For the Horde!


----------



## FreneticFang (May 30, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> I just made the switch from World of Warcraft to Age of Conan as well, although to be fair, I haven't played WoW in like 6 months... I'm just one of those people that can't bring myself to cancel, even if I never play!
> 
> WoW's got its charm though. Made a lot of cool friends playing it, and I really enjoyed raiding as a holy priest...
> 
> For the Horde!



Oh yay  More people to Conan with!

I'm on the RP-PvP server, Cimmeria. Though, be warned of two things:

#1 It's ffa PvP. Everyone around you might kill you at any given moment.
#2 It's an RP server. Your chances of being killed skyrocket if you have a non-RP name and/or say things out of character.

However, if you make it through both of those, I RP a cute chubby bear shaman called Ralaj. She'll let you live in exchange for food. Or if your male toon is thick around the middle  Then she tries to club you on the head and drag you to her guild's keep.


----------



## Cheesy (May 30, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> Oh yay  More people to Conan with!
> 
> I'm on the RP-PvP server, Cimmeria. Though, be warned of two things:
> 
> ...



I'm currently on a PvE server, because some old Warcraft friends rolled there, but I was a bit disappointed actually, because I wanted to play on a PvP server  Never played on an RP server before... could be interesting. 

And I might just have to make a character there and see how long I'm allowed to live


----------



## Smite (May 30, 2008)

I've been wanting to MMO it up (I usually get one new MMO a year, play it for the first month and hate it...this years was Pirates of the Black Sea...ugh), since I promised myself years ago to never get re-addicted to WOW (I was a poopsocker in one of the best guilds back then). 

Was thinking of Age of Conan, but I hear it requires a prettty hefty PC...any truth to that? I mean, I have a decent PC from last year, just couldn't run Crysis or major, heh.


----------



## Cheesy (May 30, 2008)

Smite said:


> I've been wanting to MMO it up (I usually get one new MMO a year, play it for the first month and hate it...this years was Pirates of the Black Sea...ugh), since I promised myself years ago to never get re-addicted to WOW (I was a poopsocker in one of the best guilds back then).
> 
> Was thinking of Age of Conan, but I hear it requires a prettty hefty PC...any truth to that? I mean, I have a decent PC from last year, just couldn't run Crysis or major, heh.


Yeah, AoC is definitely demanding on systems.


----------



## FreneticFang (Jun 4, 2008)

Smite said:


> I've been wanting to MMO it up (I usually get one new MMO a year, play it for the first month and hate it...this years was Pirates of the Black Sea...ugh), since I promised myself years ago to never get re-addicted to WOW (I was a poopsocker in one of the best guilds back then).
> 
> Was thinking of Age of Conan, but I hear it requires a prettty hefty PC...any truth to that? I mean, I have a decent PC from last year, just couldn't run Crysis or major, heh.



Recommend: 3 GB memory, 2 quad processor, and be sure to have lots of hard drive space. Leave 40 GB at least for the game.

More important thing is the video card. I honestly wouldn't bother playing it without the 8800 GT.

So, yes. It's an insanely gorgeous game. The emotes and PvP and just about everything is top notch. But it's very demanding on PCs.

I honestly wouldn't bother to play PvP without the visual on high mode. Your "hiding/stealth" depends on the shadows of the game. You want to be able to see exactly where the shadows are darkest. It's a very very realistic game.


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've got an 8800 GTS and Conan gives it a run for its money... I thought having 4GB of RAM in my system was overkill as well, until Conan. I like the graphics and art in Conan a lot... it's got such an amazing gritty feel, but one thing I do appreciate about WoW is that it will run on just about anything


----------



## Smite (Jun 4, 2008)

Heh, I think i'll pass until a better PC falls into my lap  Thanks for all the info you two btw


----------

